# Cliches



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

At the end of the day, the sun goes down.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

If you want my opinion, you must be desperate.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Just between you and me. I have no secrets.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

To tell you the truth Im a liar.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2019)

Here are some that I like...

Read between the lines
Fall head over heals
Waking up on the wrong side of the bed
The quiet before the storm
Between the devil and the deep blue sea


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

What goes around comes around...


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> What goes around comes around...


what goes around goes around


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Dont get me wrong. I respect you as a person. i just dont respect you as an animal.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

Well I guess you ...Let the cat out of the bag..............


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Well I guess you ...Let the cat out of the bag..............


Should I let sleeping dogs lie?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

better safe than sorry


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> better safe than sorry


I think the world of you now seeker!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

You can’t judge a book by its cover


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

I know how you feel.......... I dont really. I was just hoping to sound empathetic.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

No pain no gain?
Ive just decided I don't need to gain.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2019)

these border on clichés...sorta........maybe not...oh well

(sheeesh, I made a lota posters)


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Gary, you are a National Treasure. Bless your heart!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

A little of this, a little of that


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

its not rocket science.
I dont like any kind of science. in fact I failed it a number of times in High School. So just to mention the word science is an abomination to my soul, to my very livelihood as a non science person. Get my rift?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Gary, you are a National Treasure. Bless your heart!


hypo....I'd settle for friend


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> hypo....I'd settle for friend


Gary. Your blood is wor


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Gary. Your blood is wor


I'll take that as a good


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I'll take that as a good


sorry. computer freeze 
your blood is worth bottling Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> sorry. computer freeze
> your blood is worth bottling Gary.


HAH! thought it to be an Ozzie-ism


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 13, 2019)

troll
If ever we needed a new word  to replace this worn out one.
how about a
trill?
trowel?
troublemucker
troubleshouter


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> what goes around goes around



And comes back to bite you.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2019)

I still haven't figured exactly what a troll is....but then the penny hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 17, 2019)

Olivia said:


> And comes back to bite you.


Once bitten twice shy
Thrice bitten


Rosemarie said:


> I still haven't figured exactly what a troll is....but then the penny hasn't dropped yet.


troll
A broad term which can describe disrespectful troublemakers but can also be used to label people who dont share our worldview.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Once bitten twice shy
> Thrice bitten
> 
> troll
> A broad term which can describe disrespectful troublemakers but can also be used to label people who dont share our worldview.


Thanks for explaining. It's a pity that so many people are unpleasant to someone just because they have a different way of looking at things.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2019)

Delete


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


t think seeker wrote that one on another thread or maybe this one


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> t think seeker wrote that one on another thread or maybe this one


All fixed.
Thanks.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Should I let sleeping dogs lie?


Yes- unless the house is on fire.  Then, by all means, wake them up!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 2, 2019)

JaniceM said:


> Yes- unless the house is on fire.  Then, by all means, wake them up!


You are posting like a house on fire!


----------



## Victor (Aug 5, 2019)

Any sentence with the word heart as metaphor. The heart of the matter. Heart of the country.

My favorite that I like is---_as the day is long_.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2019)

It is what it is....


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

But I digress ........


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2019)

Is there any truth in these Cliche's. My Husbands matches him exactly.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

This forum didnt know perfection until I joined.
classic list sassy


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

Thats what I should have said to my female Aerobics Instructor all those years ago.
" you take my breath away."


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

I would never do anything to help you. Oops I mean "hurt" you.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

I think some of those ultra marathon walkers might say that...
" i would walk forever to meet you."


----------



## 911 (Aug 5, 2019)

Amish Cliches:

Make out the light.
Throw the horse over the fence some hay.
Put out the fire.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2019)

As Clever as A Fox
Fit as a Fiddle
In the nick of Time


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

as full as a boot
as cunning as a fox


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

deep down im just as superficial


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 6, 2019)

narrative.
this word gets overused these days. everyone has a narrative. narrative narrative narrative.
can i borrow your narrative? i promise I will give it back


----------

